# AS : Apple Event Time out



## Daffy (24 Novembre 2005)

Salut,
J'ai une petite appli AS qui se bloque parfois avec le message "AppleEvent Time out". Un simple "OK" dans la boite de dialogue et l'appli repart.
Existe-t-il un moyer de gérer ce time out ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Novembre 2005)

Daffy a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> J'ai une petite appli AS qui se bloque parfois avec le message "AppleEvent Time out". Un simple "OK" dans la boite de dialogue et l'appli repart.
> Existe-t-il un moyer de gérer ce time out ?



Bonjour

En effet, le delai par défaut pour l'exécution d'une instruction et donc d'un "apple event" est fixé à 60 sécondes...

 Mais AppleScript permet de dépasser ce delai par une structure de ce type :

exemple:
 with timeout 240 seconds

placer les instructions du script ici

 end timeout

@+


----------

